# What Do You Think About This Horse?



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

_I found two horses and am wanting some confo critique on them. The first one I just want to know if he has fairly good conformation from the few pictures that are there, I cannot provide more at this moment. My question about him, do you think he would make a good trail horse in the future based on his conformation? Or better, a Barrel horse?

The second one just looks weird to me. She's got a huge neck and a tiny head on top of it. Any ideas about her?

Horse #1: https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=7118&mygalleryview=

Horse #2: https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6906&mygalleryview=
_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

subbing


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

What are you looking for in a horse? Seems strange to be looking at a yearling and a 5 YO. The yearling looks tiny for 1 YO but I don't see glaring confo problems. The 5 YO looks really strange with its giant body/neck and tiny head.. 
I would pass on both honestly, unless you were looking for an untrained yearling, he's pretty cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm interested in the first one. He is a yearling and Steve Mantle guessed he was 12-12.2 hands but not too sure. Yes, he is on the thin side but some fattening up can help. xD

The five year old I had just seen and thought she looked weird. I'm not interested in getting her, too old for me IMO and too untrained. xD 

Really, I'd probably use him for trail riding, maybe take him to trail classes in the future or something if we're up to it. But if he's got some food conformation to be a decent Barrel Racer than I might do Barrel Racing with him in the future.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

First one has an upright shoulder
Neck is set high
Possibly sickle-hocked
Can't say more than that

Second horse
Nice and solidly built
Nice big shoulder
Neck, again, set high and thick, though she does appear overweight, which, once she diets, she may lose enough to make her head look more proportionate..
Long back
I like her hindquarters, personally
A bit posty in the back legs
Seems over at the knee in the front legs
Looks like she would make a good, solid trail horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The mare is very overweight but otherwise a nicely built horse .


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

_The colt may have some problems but he'd make a good trail horse? We're very interested in him right now. We've been told he has no soundness issues that they've seen, haven't asked about conformation. _


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would try to get better photos of his legs. He may just be standing funny in the photos but it's good to atleast rule out knee issues.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't have anymore pics, if we adopt him I could take some. How do you post pictures on here from a phone?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the mare much more but since she's not an option that's that.

JW if you don't want an untrained horse why did you get a yearling?


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> I like the mare much more but since she's not an option that's that.
> 
> JW if you don't want an untrained horse why did you get a yearling?


I think she may have been implying that 5YO is too old to be so green?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. We emailed Steve Mantle with more questions xD and am waiting to hear back from him as well from BLM about our application.

Yogiwick, the yearling has some training and I've heard all over the place that younger horses are easier to gentle than the older ones. Plus, Steve says he'd be a good beginner's horse but find a trainer to saddle train him. I have the feeling he's going to be the right choice. 

Also, if anyone can help me figure out how to get pictures on here from my phone, please let me know! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would ask for a good conformation picture.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't know much about confirmation and don't know how to post pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Check out the sticky thread in this section. You want the horse standing square and parallel to the camera. I would advise getting some good conformational pics of the colt since he seemed a little wishy washy in some pics. Cute definitely, but you can't ride cute!

I upload to a site like imgur.com and copy paste.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought of, if we get him, to take a pic and email it to myself and try to post on a computer. Don't know if that will work. Or else take somebody you knows some about it and show them the horse, I don't know. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well the only issue is once you have him your stuck with him, even if he has major conformational issues.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, so Steve replied back saying he looks like an athlete, good legs, and a short back. And he guesses the colt will grow to be 14.2 - 15 hh which is a +.

If he turns out to have conformation issues that'll.cost us.some $$ we may.be able to get a replacement, doubt it, or just sell. I don't know, we'll.just have to wait and.see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If you look at the information on the mare, she is 5 years old and was captured in 2009. Simple math, she was a foal when she was captured, why she has spent several years (almost her whole life) being unhandled or adopted, I have no idea. The yearling gelding was born while in a holding yard after his dam was captured. Obviously the two have been treated differently and the 5 year old mare would be like training a range bred horse, which many of the ranch bred horses in my area get little to no handling for the first several years of their life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

